# Is Newry safe?



## Bettyboo (3 Mar 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Having read a lot of posts lately about shopping in Newry, I was hoping to make a trip up there.  I would be bringing my mother with me.  Is Newry a safe place to go to?  Is there ever much trouble up there?
Also, do shops accept euro or do you have to change to sterling before going?
Anyone know of a nice hotel to stay in that would be quiet and near the town?

Thanks


----------



## hooper (3 Mar 2004)

*.*

Safe (I assume you and your mum won't be out singing rebel songs at 2am  ) and not very nice. Why don't you go to Belfast for a much more enjoyable trip? 
Always shop around before your trip to buy currency. You'll get ripped off in Newry. Why don't you use a debit or credit card? Much easier!


----------



## Jack (3 Mar 2004)

*.*

Yeah, it's as safe as any town its' size.

They accept Euros.  There's plenty of people there shopping from the Republic.

There's a great big hotel opposite the bus station which you can't miss.  Though I've no idea what it's like.


----------



## Bettyboo (4 Mar 2004)

*re*

Thanks for the reply guys.  Its not that I'm afraid to go up there, but my mother is quite elderly and wanted to make sure it was a 'safe place'.  
Do you think Belfast would be nicer?  Are the shops in both places mainly the same?
Any recommendations for hotels in Belfast then?

Thanks very much


----------



## Jack (4 Mar 2004)

*.*

There's loads more shops in Belfast.  You might find it more difficult to spend Euros in Belfast.

Hotels, haven't stayed in any.  There's the Europa, beside the bus station, and the Hilton near the Waterfront Hall, and other smaller ones in the city centre.


----------



## cuchullain (4 Mar 2004)

*is newry safe*

not any longer. I am talking about non resident accounts.
(joke)
there's only one thing wrong with Newry at present, applies to Saturday and Sunday. You might as well be in Dublin, its the only accents you will hear. All cheap drink is gone by early on Saturday or indeed if it has not been marked up already because of the demand. ie Sainsburys in Newry used all ways to have a special on beer £14.99 for 24 Miller or 1884. Now you might have to go to Sainsburys in Armagh to get it.


----------



## Siddo (4 Mar 2004)

*Cheap*

How cheap is it up there ? i know peole mainly go up for cheap deals on booze etc....but overall its a bit of a way to go for the sake of saving a couple of Euro on booze unless you are George Best. Yuu have to take into account the time/petrol involved.

What about stuff like clothes , Electrical,Furniture you always see those ads on Sky for big discounted prices , do they receive same in Newry


----------



## Tommy (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: Cheap*

Afaik, Newry has pretty much the same prices as any other NI or UK town. Many things will be cheaper than the South and some will be more expensive.

I dont think the town is as euro-friendly as people make out. Last Summer we could find little or no evidence of dual pricing in many major shops. B&Q refused to accept a €50 note to pay for an item priced around £10, unless we agreed to change the entire €50 into sterling first.


----------



## cuchullain (7 Mar 2004)

*newry etc*

Tommy: you are correct, when it comes to changing sterling it very much depends on the individual store. Sainsburys are probably the best bet and in their case if you are lucky they will change the whole €50 for you, sometimes though they will give you back as much euro as possible and only change the amount required. Cafe's and restaurants in particular charge over the top for euro and while I mentioned Armagh previously, definitely take sterling there. Its easy for me I admit, I have to cross the border twice daily commuting to work and Newry is only about 12 miles from my home. There is a shop in Armagh, which actually takes on Sainsburys on beer but it would not be worth most peoples effort to go that far. As far as prices are concerned, Dundalk is has better furniture stores than Newry and Harvey Norman while not over cheap is as good as any Newry store. There is an electrial dealer in Culloville ( Watters) who is probably better than any of the bigger dealers either in Newry or Dundalk. I dont know how Aldi in Newry or Dundalk compare. Superquinn in Dundalk would be the nearest to Sainsburys in quality and there is two Tesco's in Dundalk and 1 Dunnes and they appear to be holding their own.When it comes to Argos or Index though Newry is so much handier for us than Dublin, which is the nearest Argos to Dundalk.


----------



## Leatherarse (7 Mar 2004)

*Re: newry etc*

Cú, you can try all you like you still wont lure people into Dundalk. Roll on the M1 bypass, funded by the people who are tolled going into Drogheda to shop. Why not toll the people going to shop in Dundalk? Would having three T.D's something to do with that :mad


----------



## cuchullain (8 Mar 2004)

*newry etc*

Leatherarse; we have been over this. There is absolutely nothing in Drogheda to stop anybody, bar slowing down for the tolls that is. Dundalk is not perfect but being close to the border probably is more competitive than most places. In  my above reply I omitted M+S but their Sprucefield store leaves their Newry store way behind.
Leatherarse: there is currently 3 shopping centres in Dundalk  (excluding Dunnes outlet in Ard Easmuinn)  with a) an application for a village retail outlet with 80 shops  b) a new shopping centre opening up on the ramparts with the old Dundalk Dundalk shopping centre changing from retail to business or something else. Petrol though is over the odds around here, countered only by availability of northern priced home heating oil if you look for it.


----------

